# Mit Cataclysm >100k HP ?!



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auf die Änderungen an den Berufen gestoßen und habe folgendes gelesen ""Dichter Glutseidenverband": Heilt 8 Sekunden lang 34.800 Schaden. Benötigt 3 Glutseide für die Herstellung." 

Zum Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heilt bei 20.000 Gesu insgesamt (ich gehe von einem DD aus) genau 29% 

Jetzt nehmen wir mal an Das gleiche trifft beim dichten Glutseidenverband zu, dann müsste man ja rein theoretisch als durchschnitts DD auf 120.000 Gesundheit kommen.

Haltet ihr diese Zahlen für realistisch?

Quelle


----------



## Mr. Morizon (12. Mai 2010)

Hast du nen Link parat?


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

oO was geht jetzt ab leerer Doppelpost wtf


----------



## Zodttd (12. Mai 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link parat?



http://forums.wow-eu...cId=13200299283


----------



## Dietziboy (12. Mai 2010)

Würde mich nicht wundern. Es war ja bekannt dass die hp im Verhältnis zum Schaden steigen sollen, damit Pvp-Kämpfe auch mal etwas länger dauern. Und es wäre ja blöd wenn die Schadenswerte nicht ansteigen würden, also müssen die hp deutlich rauf.

Nichtdestotrotz geht es hier immernoch um Zahlen aus der Alpha, da kann sich also noch einiges ändern.


----------



## nirvanager1 (12. Mai 2010)

ich glaub dass man den selten verwenden wird den verband....


----------



## Mr. Morizon (12. Mai 2010)

"Bandagen werden eine kurze Zauberzeit haben und anschließend für acht Sekunden einen Heilung-über-Zeit-Effekt auf dem Ziel platzieren. Schaden unterbricht den Effekt."

Eventuell wird das ein taktischeres Einsetzen ermöglichen? D.h. dass man nicht so viel HP hat, aber dauerhaften Schaden erwartet und sich dafür selbst nen Hot setzt. Wäre so meine Vermutung; als Magier DD kommst du von Ende BC ca. 10k HP zu Wotlk ca. 20k am Ende, da schätze ich mal, dass du bei Cata nicht auf 100k kommen wirst. Für Tanks wird diese Grenze vermutlich überschritten.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (12. Mai 2010)

ich denke das dd's auf ca. 50k kommen und tanks so an den 100k kratzen aber das weiss man alles im moment noch nicht da mjüssen wir uns noch gedulden und schauen was dan später einmal der endcontent von cata bringen wird^^


----------



## Byte768 (12. Mai 2010)

Es wird mit Sicherheit mehr Lebenspunkte geben, irgendwo müssen schließlich die neuen Gegner und Items untergebracht werden, die dann von der Stufe höher sein werden als jetzt.
Das Spekulieren über Verbände bringt aber nichts. Es kann genauso gut sein, das sie endlich mal die Verbände verbessert haben, bisher waren diese recht schwach, viele Chars laufen schon mit über 50.000 Lebenspunkte herum und da ist der Schwere Froststoffverband nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, wenn er gerade mal 1/10 wiederherstellt, in anderen Worten, häufig nutzlos.


----------



## brisiningr (12. Mai 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> ich denke das dd's auf ca. 50k kommen und tanks so an den 100k kratzen aber das weiss man alles im moment noch nicht da mjüssen wir uns noch gedulden und schauen was dan später einmal der endcontent von cata bringen wird^^


 
Halt ich persönlich für mist ich schätze mal das alle DDs so auf ca 110.00 kommen und die tanks so bei 190.00 rumhängen sonst wär das ja auch ein bisschen übel das sich die DD in 8 sekunden um 70% live hochreggen können besonders im PvP


----------



## KlacM (12. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wo was und wer, aber ich habe schon von heroisch icc 25 equippten dudus gehört die fullbuffed schon locker 100k hp überschreiten. also werden die anderen klassen vllt. spätestens mit ende cataclysm auch bei den 100k sein.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (12. Mai 2010)

_Man muss schon bedenken das Man mit Cata nur 5 level aufsteigt^^ Ich mein die DD's jetz haben 30k hp (aber auch nur die Mit den besten Epix)
Tanks haben ca 50. Und DD's 50k und tanks 100 das is dann schon ein sehr großer unterschied (vor allem im PVP! Wer soll 100k tanks runterhauen?).
Ich denke dds 50 und tank 70, 80k aber mehr is denke ich nicht drin
_


----------



## jls13 (12. Mai 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> _Man muss schon bedenken das Man mit Cata nur 5 level aufsteigt^^ Ich mein die DD's jetz haben 30k hp (aber auch nur die Mit den besten Epix)
> Tanks haben ca 50. Und DD's 50k und tanks 100 das is dann schon ein sehr großer unterschied (vor allem im PVP! Wer soll 100k tanks runterhauen?).
> Ich denke dds 50 und tank 70, 80k aber mehr is denke ich nicht drin
> _



Glaub ich auch. Außerdem kann man die Gegner der letzten Erweiterungen dann immer leichter abschlachten. Mit 85 alleine in ICC25 farmen oder wie?
Ich hoffe, Blizzard übertreibt es nicht.


----------



## Garnalem (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass die neuen Verbände im Gegensatz zu den alten gestärkt werden und sinnvoller sind. Wenn der neue Glutstoffverband 34.800 Lebenspunkte heilen soll, würden 50.000 - 60.000 Leben für einen Charakter auf Stufe 85 mit gutem Equip Sinn machen. 

Denkbar wäre allerdings auch ein noch wesentlich höheres Leben (80.000 - über 100.000), da manche Tanks jetzt ja schon über 50.000 Leben raidbuffed haben und laut Blizzard *Tanks, DDs und Heiler in Catacylsm etwa gleich viel Leben* haben werden. 

Das Problem jetzt ist, dass ein schwerer Froststoffverband nur für frische 70er-75er sinnvoll ist. Das selbe gilt für die Runenverzierten Heiltränke. Denn auf Stufe 80 haben viele Charakter ja schon um die 20.000 Leben und mit guter Ausrüstung auch mal schnell bis zu 30.000 Leben, geschweige denn das noch höhere Leben der Tanks.

Ich erinnere mich noch, wie die schweren Netherstoffverbände in BC wertvoll waren, dass selbst Heiler in forgeschrittenen Raids die 1. Hilfe auf 375 haben sollten, um in Notsituationen wenn kein Mana mehr da war oder wenn es wenig Schaden gab um Mana zu sparen mal schnell einen Verband zu nutzen. Und viele DDs mussten das sowieso machen. Das fand ich in BC so gut: Jeder Spieler musste auf seine eigene Schadensreduzierung achten z. B. nicht in Bodeneffekten stehen bleiben und zur Not sich auch mal selbst helfen (Tränke, Verbände etc). und nicht nur auf die Heiler verlassen - denn die hatten genug zu tun.


----------



## Dogarn (13. Mai 2010)

ooooooder die neuen verbände sind dazu da wesentlich mehr zu heilen als die alten es tun.

deine rechnung geht auf 29%. Wenn man nun von 50k life ausgeht und dann der verband kommt heilt der einen größeren Prozentsatz bei etwa gleichen Lebenspunkten.

Eventuell wirds auch ne Mischung aus beidem.


----------



## Paradiso (13. Mai 2010)

Also da Melee DD´s mit Hogh End Equip schon auf 35k Buffed HP kommen und Fern-Kampf-DD´s und Heals auf 25-30k Buffed Hp kommen 
ist es sehr sehr realistisch das folgendes passiert:

Healer und Caster: 40-45K
Melees und Jäger: 50-55k
Krieger und Pala: 90k
Todesritter: 100k
Bären: 120k


----------



## Moktheshock (13. Mai 2010)

also ich denke nicht das die Hp so drastisch steigt wie einige es gern hätten^^ 
Möglich ist das die Hp um etwa 25%-40% steigt.

Mich wundert es das noch keiner kam das der "mysteriöse Trank" zwischen 1 und 20k heilt, mit Alchie effekt wären das dann sogar bis zu 30k durch boni und da er kriten kann^^


----------



## Jelly (13. Mai 2010)

Was einige hier zu vergessen scheinen ist aber auch das Blizzard von sich aus gesagt hat das Heilen wieder anspruchsvoller werden soll und das alle Klassen schon alleine deswegen mehr TP kriegen damit die Heiler richtig reagieren können.


----------



## Thufeist (13. Mai 2010)

Sorry, falscher Thread..


----------



## Ezralia (13. Mai 2010)

was bisher auch noch nicht beachtet wurde ist das es nciht nur 2 sondern 3 verschiedene verbände geben wird, ergo denke ich das der oben genannte verband so etwas wie ein highend verband ist der nicht mit dem schweren froststoffverband zu vergleichen ist, nehmen wir an wir hätten jetzt so einen verband der, sagen wir mal, das doppelte eines schw. froststoffverbandes heilen kann (10k hp heilen bei 22k hp auf lvl 80 heros/naxxequip).
dann würde es bedeuten das die nontanks ca 50k-60k hp haben (mit highendequip vielleicht hoch auf 67k), das entspricht dann sogar den oben genannten schätzungen. tanks haben dann schätzungsweise 20k mehr und bären / dks nochmal ein wenig mehr.
viele vergessen das die extrem hohen zahlen die man heute in seiner hp leiste sieht erst mit t9 aufwärts kommen (je nach klasse) + buffs
als beispiel hat meine katze (mit anfangs icc equip und ansonsten nem durchschnittsitemlevel von 240) selfbuffed trotdem "nur" 22k life

ich denke 50k wird kommen für die lieben heiler und dds aber viel rüber hinaus kommt nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

Rein rechnerisch könnte 100k+ Life für normale Damagedealer möglich sein.
Gehen wir es so an:
Classic:
3000-4500 Leben 	

Burning Crusade:
6000-8000 Leben

Wrath of the Lich King:
16000-36000 Leben

Classic->Burning Crusade ca. +33% Leben

Burning Crusade->Wrath of the Lich King ca. +200% Leben

Wrath of the Lich King->Cataclysm [meine Schätzung] ca. +400% Leben

Also eine Spanne von 64000-144000 Leben. Die halte ich für Realistisch.


----------



## Elnor (13. Mai 2010)

Quelle für den Verband? Sagen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Quelle für den Verband? Sagen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In dem Post des Te steht ein Dickes *Quelle*

Klick doch mal drauf lieber Raggi


----------



## Casp (13. Mai 2010)

Wie schwachsinnig... zu classic-Zeiten waren die HP immerhin noch relativ übersichtlich, man muss doch nicht alles unnötig in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Wie schwachsinnig... zu classic-Zeiten waren die HP immerhin noch relativ übersichtlich, man muss doch nicht alles unnötig in die Höhe treiben.



Aber wenn die Lebenszahlen so hoch sind können sich manche doch wie Imbahelden fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2010)

100k sind realistisch, die ausdauer auf dd items wird sich mit patch 4.0 schlcith verdoppeln, rechnet selber.

habn screen von 258er dd schuhen gesehen, mit 161 ausdauer, vorher hatten die 86


----------



## Obsurd (13. Mai 2010)

Tanks und DD live kommen sich ja bei Cata näher, sprich der Tank hat nichtmehr so übermässig viel mehr live als der dd.

Mit den 100k Hp denke ich nicht, das wird vieleicht nur der beste Tank schaffen, die anderen Bewegen sich so bei 90k


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Tanks und DD live kommen sich ja bei Cata näher, sprich der Tank hat nichtmehr so übermässig viel mehr live als der dd.
> 
> Mit den 100k Hp denke ich nicht, das wird vieleicht nur der beste Tank schaffen, die anderen Bewegen sich so bei 90k



Ich hab nen Bärchen mal mit 100k gesehen im PvP. [Schmuckstücke etc.] Denkst du wirklich das die Tanks nicht viel mehr als 100k schaffen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2010)

gerade mal überschlagen, in 264er gear bekommt man bereits 1300 ausdauer dazu am 4.0 patchday. damit steht ein dd bei 35k unbuffed in icc gear


----------



## KingNothing22 (13. Mai 2010)

vielleicht werden sie den verband auch nur effektiver gestalten? 

btw. wieso sind da manche so schockiert über die werte? egal wie mans dreht es sind und bleiben nur zahlen. Wenn ich bei cata 4 mal so viel hp haben werd wie zu wotlk werden auch die gegner entsprechend härter zuschlagen...wayne?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2010)

nope werden sie nicht.
4x mehr hp, 2-3x mehr dmg


----------



## KingNothing22 (13. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nope werden sie nicht.
> 4x mehr hp, 2-3x mehr dmg



quelle?


----------



## Bighorn (13. Mai 2010)

100k, das wäre mit weiteren 5 Level eine Verdoppelung der Lebenspunkte.

Ich hoffe und tippe doch einfach mal das man mit Verbände mehr HP regenerieren kann als bisher. Ebenso mit Essen/Trinken an HP/Mana.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> quelle?


es gibt dröfltausend bluepost zum thema das die hp stärker steigen wird als der schaden. keine 3 sec kills mehr im pvp und keine bosse die tanks onehitten
dementsprechend auch keine heals mehr die einem direkt 100% hp geben


----------



## KingNothing22 (13. Mai 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es gibt dröfltausend bluepost zum thema das die hp stärker steigen wird als der schaden. keine 3 sec kills mehr im pvp und keine bosse die tanks onehitten
> dementsprechend auch keine heals mehr die einem direkt 100% hp geben



is mir schon klar, nur offensichtlich weißt du da genaueres (2-3x mehr dmg) ??

btw. ich lese eigentlich recht aufmerksam blueposts aber soweit ich mich erinner kann stand da eher was von wegen mehr hp für DDs, sprich annäherung an Tanks...davon, dass die Gegner verhältnismäßig weniger schaden austeilen hab ich nix gelesen...wäre auch irgendwie seltsam weil dann hätten sie die heileränderung auch bleiben lassen können...ob jetzt mehr hp -> weniger zu heilen dafür weniger mana oder weniger hp-> mehr zu heilen dafür mehr mana is für mich dann nur augenauswischerei... 

btw. wenn ein boss einen tank onehittet is der zu schlecht equiped oder er macht was falsch ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. Mai 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> also ich denke nicht das die Hp so drastisch steigt wie einige es gern hätten^^
> Möglich ist das die Hp um etwa 25%-40% steigt.
> 
> Mich wundert es das noch keiner kam das der "mysteriöse Trank" zwischen 1 und 20k heilt, mit Alchie effekt wären das dann sogar bis zu 30k durch boni und da er kriten kann^^






ok, link den trank mal pls, von dem hab ich noch nie etwas gehört


----------



## ch.b. (13. Mai 2010)

bisher haben sie die hp ja immer so ungefähr verdoppelt
hier als kleines beispiel aus sicht der tanks

classic wollte man 10k erreichen

bc waren es dann 20k

und mit wotlk 40k

draus folgt

cataclysm 80k??


----------



## Jabaa (13. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das die 100k nur von topp tanks/bären erreicht werden.

Viele bären ahben jetzt schon mit überlebensinstinkte ohne buff 70-80k live.


Mit cata werden top bären raidbuffed bestimmt die 100k nicht allzufern haben und mit überlebensinstinkte werden viele bestimmt in nem 25 raid auf über 120k kommen können.
Und das ohne propleme ^^.


Aber ich denke das blizzard schon schaut weil se net wie bei wotlk so viel dauer bessere rüstung geben dürfen.
Ich seh schon wie aufen wow forum kommt: Hunter besiegt den black tempel im alleingang ^^.
Lichking von 5 leuten gelegt.


----------



## ch.b. (13. Mai 2010)

bt im alleingang dürfte aufgrund der feuereles von illi nicht möglich sein


----------



## Almasor (13. Mai 2010)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass Blizzard angekündigt hat drei neue Verbandsarten zu implementieren.
Wenn man sich alle Verbände bis jetzt anguckt, wäre das "Glutseidenverband", "Schwerer Glutseidenverband"
und dann als absolutes Optimum, mit bis jetzt noch nie verlangten Matskosten (3 Stoffe, statt 1 oder 2) und vllt.
irgendeiner Beschränkung in der Benutzung, der "Dichte Glutseidenverband".
DDs werden also definitiv keine 100k erreichen und Plattentanks werden das auch wahrscheinlich erst im höheren
Content tun.
Denn ich sehe die Entwicklung auch anders als manche Vorposter.
Die HP haben sich eigentlich immer weitesgehend verdoppelt und ich denke so wird es jetzt auch sein.
Nur sehr gute Tanks erreichen jetzt 50k unbuffed und so werden auch nur sehr gute Tanks 100k unbuffed erreichen.
Auf DDs übertragen wäre ein maximaler Durchschnitt von 50k anzunehmen.

Das scheint mir realistisch.
Vieles davon sind nur begründete Vermutungen, Beobachtungen und Logik, aber ich denke es ist ganz realistisch,
was ich hier von mir gebe.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (13. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch könnte 100k+ Life für normale Damagedealer möglich sein.
> Gehen wir es so an:
> Classic:
> 3000-4500 Leben
> ...


in Bc hatte man bis als DD schon bis zu 10000-12000 Leben allein weil Najentus in bt schon einen Ae für 8,5k hatte



Casp schrieb:


> Wie schwachsinnig... zu classic-Zeiten waren die HP immerhin noch relativ übersichtlich, man muss doch nicht alles unnötig in die Höhe treiben.



was heisst unnötig? Irgentwo muss das Eqip ja besser werden ansonsten würden die Spieler doch keinen Anreiz haben um weiter zu raiden. Den Itemwipe zu jedem Addon machen die Entwickler ja auch um bessere Anfangsbedingungen für alle zu schaffen, auch wenn der Itemwipe innerhalb von WotLK sehr stark war.

Zum Post: Ich glaube auch das zumindest die Tanks über 100k Life kommen werden was sie jetzt zum Teil schon schaffen können. Auch wenn es nicht gleich mit 85 Los gehen wird, wird es sicher während der Patches irgentwann möglich sein gebufft auf 100k zu kommen. In ICC kommen mit dem Buff jetzt schon Tanks mit Cds auf 100k+ unsere Mt(Krieger) kam schon mal mit allen Proccs auf 120k Life und sicher wird dieser Trend fortgesetzt von Blizz.


----------



## Doonna (13. Mai 2010)

Ich denke mal so gegen ende, also mit der letzten Saison, werden DDs auf ca. 60k Hp rumeiern.


----------



## lord just (13. Mai 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> is mir schon klar, nur offensichtlich weißt du da genaueres (2-3x mehr dmg) ??
> 
> btw. ich lese eigentlich recht aufmerksam blueposts aber soweit ich mich erinner kann stand da eher was von wegen mehr hp für DDs, sprich annäherung an Tanks...davon, dass die Gegner verhältnismäßig weniger schaden austeilen hab ich nix gelesen...wäre auch irgendwie seltsam weil dann hätten sie die heileränderung auch bleiben lassen können...ob jetzt mehr hp -> weniger zu heilen dafür weniger mana oder weniger hp-> mehr zu heilen dafür mehr mana is für mich dann nur augenauswischerei...
> 
> btw. wenn ein boss einen tank onehittet is der zu schlecht equiped oder er macht was falsch ^^


also die zahlen von 2-3x mehr bezogen sich auf die vermutung von 4x mehr leben. mit cataclysm soll jede klasse ännährend gleich viel leben haben und der schaden den man selber austeilt soll nicht so stark steigen, damit man nicht einfach im pvp oder in instanzen die bosse umnuken kann. gegner sollen afaik noch immer hohen schaden fahren, den man dann aber wohl nicht mit der menge an leben entgegen treten soll sondern mit schadensverminderung die man mehr über seine skillung bekommt als über die ausrüstung. so ist es für die anfangsphase einfacher nen tank zu finden, weil da ersteinmal nur die skillung und spielweise stimmen muss und erst später für schwierigere instanzen und raids  braucht man dann tanks mit guter ausrüstung wo dann weitere mastery points drauf sind.


----------



## Eatmymoo (13. Mai 2010)

also ich hab grad mit meinem dudu wenn ich in Dalaran oder Og rumstehe 50k hp, in icc vollbuffed mit meinem Prof 10er trinket(10stacks)komme ich auf 74k-75k ca. und diese 25k hp die noch zu 100k fehlen werden ziemlich sicher dazu kommen(wer es net gaubt soll es sagen bekommt dann nen armory link und kann dann die Werte von meinem eq in bär usw. umrechnen).Nur ist die Frage ob man gleich mit T11 diese Grenze überschreiten kann oder ob es erst ab der zweiten oder dritten Raidinstanz möglich wird.


MFG


----------



## ÜberNoob (13. Mai 2010)

Wer sagt denn, das blizzard die Verbände in Cataclysm genau so eingesetzt sehen will wie jetzt !?

Leute ohne weitere infos ist das, was ihr hier macht, nur stochern im Brühschlamm. ne neue Tasche gibts trotzdem nicht


----------



## cell81469 (13. Mai 2010)

Eins müsst ihr mir mal erklären^^ 

Wieso diskutieren ansich immer alle über HP, DPS etc. die man in Cata fahrn wird?

Wo ist das Problem damit? Die Hp werden durch höheren gegnerschaden ausgeglichen und die DPS durch mehr gegner HP. 

Auch wenn Blizz die Standard Regel meiner ansicht nach in Wrath total ignoriert hat vielleicht merken ses ja doch noch und kehren dazu zurück^^


----------



## Wiikend (13. Mai 2010)

also ich weis ja nicht wwieso hier alle meinen das die dds 50k überschreiten das ist doch unogisch....bc:10k...wotlk.caster 21k melees 28k rund +- 1k....warum...WARUM sollten dann die dds auf 50k steigen? 35k für alle dds!! bei highend eq 38 vll...wie ich darauf komme? naja bei den dds sollen die hp angeglichen werden also das sie ungefähr gleiche hp haben abgesehen von sockeln....und da es nur 5 lv sind...tanks werden 60k haben ganz einfach weil ich es spüre^^


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2010)

es steht ausser frage das 100k HP von jedem spieler erreicht werden. Tanks mit 150k werden mit sicherheit shcon im mittleren Content rumrennen!


----------



## Moktheshock (14. Mai 2010)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ok, link den trank mal pls, von dem hab ich noch nie etwas gehört




*Alchemie*


Neue Elixiere werden ungefähr 75% der Stärke von Fläschchen besitzen. Ihr könnt also insgesamt mehr Wertungspunkte mit zwei Elixieren erhalten, aber Fläschchen werden am besten geeignet sein, um einen einzelnen offensiven oder defensiven Wert zu steigern.
Neue und einzigartige Materialien, die von nahezu allen hochstufigen Rezepten benötigt werden, können von Alchemisten mit einer Abklingzeit von einem Tag hergestellt werden.
Ein neuer „Mysteriöser Trank“, gebraut aus gängigen Zutaten, wird Gesundheit und Mana in einer extrem zufälligen Menge wiederherstellen und manchmal den positiven Effekt eines anderen Tranks gewähren. Die Spannweite, in der Gesundheit und Mana wiederhergestellt werden können, reicht von 1 bis 20.000 Punkten und der Effekt kann kritisch sein. Das Minimum an wiederhergestellten Punkten skaliert jedoch mit der Alchemie-Fertigkeit, was diesen Trank zu einer guten Wahl für den Alchemisten selbst macht.
Alle Tränke und Elixiere benutzen nun die gleiche Art von Phiolen. Fläschchen werden weiterhin eine besondere Phiole benötigen.
Es gibt einen neuen Alchemistenstein.


----------



## Synus (14. Mai 2010)

Also zum Verband: Es wurde gesagt, dass es 3 Verbände geben wird mit cata. Diese Glutverband wird wahrscheinlich der beste und teuerste sein, d.h. man wird ihn nicht sinnlos verschwenden.

Zu den 100k HP: Wenn jetzt schon unser MT in icc 70k hp hat (zum Vergleich in Naxx hatte unser MT 28k, zu BC waren 20k schon sehr viel und sie haben noch gesagt, dass man viel Ausdauer bekommen wird). Je nach dem wird man im PvP so 60-70k haben, als tank 100k + bis im Endcontent 200k etwa


----------



## Braamséry (14. Mai 2010)

1. Gab es diesen Thread schon einmal, mit gleichem Inhalt.

2. Sagt schon die Relation aus, dass es das geben wird.
 Mit BC hatten Tanks etwas über 20k hp
Jetzt haben sie schon weit über 80k z.T.
Dann sollten die 100 mit T11 schon geknackt werden.


----------



## NarYethz (14. Mai 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> _[...] DD's 50k und tanks 100 das is dann schon ein sehr großer unterschied (vor allem im PVP! Wer soll 100k tanks runterhauen?).
> Ich denke dds 50 und tank 70, 80k aber mehr is denke ich nicht drin
> _



wenn du jetzt als tank deinen laststand zündest, dann biste auch bei teils über 100k..
ahm ja, gute DDs fahren jetzt 10k DPS.. lass das in cata anhalten und im pvp durch abhärtung nur auf 8k dps runter, dann liegt dein tank in 10-15sek im dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja so einfach ist das ^-^
ich halte 100k für tanks durchaus realistisch.. ich denke so aber der zweiten zusätzlich implementieren ini wirds standart werden, dass 100k tanks rumlaufen und ich denke ab der final-ini könnten wir sogar die 110k ankratzen.. mit laststand dann vllt sogar die 150k, denn mehr hp umso höher skaliert das ja dann in %
(bsp 1.3 x 60k =78k ; 1.3 x 90 = 117k)
gruß


----------



## Interminator (14. Mai 2010)

blizzard hatte irgendwo mal erwähnt (meine ich zumindest) das sie die werte auf den items und allgemein im spiel mehr anheben wollen als es bei den vorherigen addons der fall war, ich denke daher das tanks schon über die 100k kommen werden vorallem dudus aber bei den dds denk ich eher so an 50-60k


----------



## _acid (14. Mai 2010)

Dietziboy schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern. Es war ja bekannt dass die hp im Verhältnis zum Schaden steigen sollen, damit Pvp-Kämpfe auch mal etwas länger dauern. Und es wäre ja blöd wenn die Schadenswerte nicht ansteigen würden, also müssen die hp deutlich rauf.
> 
> Nichtdestotrotz geht es hier immernoch um Zahlen aus der Alpha, da kann sich also noch einiges ändern.



jo da kannste nur noch mit 5 leuten auf einen draufgehen ..


----------



## madmurdock (14. Mai 2010)

Is doch scheiss egal, ob man nu 50k HPs oder 100k HPs als DD hat. Habt ihr Angst vor grossen Zahlen???

Die einzige Frage, die sich stellt, ist, ob Heilverbände noch mehr generft oder endlich mal gebufft werden, damit sie auch im PvE sinnvoll sind (ich habe vielleicht wenn ueberhaupt 50 Verbände in den Inis angelegt seit Wotlbeginn. Den Verbrauch hatte ich sonst in der Woche.)


----------



## Detela (14. Mai 2010)

Als DD wohl eher nicht.... aber als tank.. sollte man da wohl selfbuffed oder unbuffed drauf kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit classic wow also zu 60 zeiten hatt auch keiner gedacht das es leute mit 50k hp+ geben wird (überdurschnittlicher hp unbuffed wert).
Also ich hab letztens einen Druiden gesehn der mit selfbuffs überlebnsinstinkt und trinket 109k hp hatte und ich meine in 1KW ist es auch nix besonderes mehr wenn hartnäckigkeit hoch genug stackt


----------



## Krobe (14. Mai 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> _Man muss schon bedenken das Man mit Cata nur 5 level aufsteigt^^ Ich mein die DD's jetz haben 30k hp (aber auch nur die Mit den besten Epix)
> Tanks haben ca 50. Und DD's 50k und tanks 100 das is dann schon ein sehr großer unterschied (vor allem im PVP! Wer soll 100k tanks runterhauen?).
> Ich denke dds 50 und tank 70, 80k aber mehr is denke ich nicht drin
> _



Druid ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (14. Mai 2010)

So wie ich das sehe sind die hp auch erst mit Pdk/Icc so exorbitant gestiegen, zumindest was tanks angeht...warum? ganz klar ICC ist so gestaltet, dass EH das wichtigste Atribut für den Tank ist. Zu naxx zeiten waren die HP schon halb so hoch wie jetzt. Nur behauptet glaub ich keiner, dass Tanks jetzt zu viel hp haben bzw. heiler es leichter haben...

Klar werden die HP angehoben wenns im aktuellen Content benötigt wird...mal davon abgesehn, dass glaub ich momentan sowieso ausdauer>all ist und zwar bei weitem...da darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass die hp extrem steigen...

Außerdem kann man die HP von jeder Tankklasse ganz ganz schnell ohne equip zu verschlechtern reduzieren...nämlich durch Talente..da noch keiner genau weiß wie die Talente aussehn werden, kann man ergo auch nicht wirklich was über die hp sagen...schon garnicht wegen einem verband...
Das Heilen soll anspruchsvoller werden und nicht mehr Mana ohne ende da sein. Was liegt da näher als einen Verband einzuführen den jeder als Notfalllösung rausholen kann? Mal ehrlich die derzeitigen Verbände, Gesundheitssteine und Tränke waren ja sowieso lächerlich ab lvl 80...Ich finds immer so geil wie sich alle im Raid wie die Geier auf den Gs-Brunnen stürzen...um die 4k hp wenn ich gebuffed 35k(Platte DD) hab is ziemlich lächerlich...die entlasten weder den heiler, noch retten sie mich großartig wenn dick schaden kommt ^^


----------



## Kagaru (14. Mai 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> _Man muss schon bedenken das Man mit Cata nur 5 level aufsteigt^^ Ich mein die DD's jetz haben 30k hp (aber auch nur die Mit den besten Epix)
> Tanks haben ca 50. Und DD's 50k und tanks 100 das is dann schon ein sehr großer unterschied (vor allem im PVP! Wer soll 100k tanks runterhauen?).
> Ich denke dds 50 und tank 70, 80k aber mehr is denke ich nicht drin
> _




wenn tanks 70k life in cata haben sollen dann vverändert sich der hp pool mal garnicht .
Unser Dk Raidbuffed + CD läuft dann schon mit fast 80k life rum und Sehr gut Equipte Dudus kommen da auch hin .
Sowie ist warri pala 60k+ Raidbuffed im Moment kein Problem mehr .
Also wird da wohl einiges an hp draufgelegt .

Wenn man mit Icc 25er Gear auf sagen wir mal 55k Life Unbuffed kommt ( Tanks) und mit LvL 85 dann durch grünes gear ebenso auf seine 60-70k life kommt ist das Gut .
Da mit epix dann die 100k locker geknackt werden .
Ich denke das die Überlegung sehr Realitisch ist .

Aber mal zu was anderem , Wer möchte solch hohe Zahlen sehen?
Finde die niedrigeren immernoch übersichtlicher , grade vom Heal her .

wenn man dann 100000 Leben Übersehen muss und was fürn Dmg rein kommt , so kann das anfangs sehr unübersichtlich sein .

Also ich Persönlich finde Die Hp Zahlen wie sie jetzt sidn gut genug .

lg Dave


----------



## Kagaru (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke es wird mehr als 100k hp geben , jedenfalls Tanks .
wenn mal mal schaut .
BC zeiten aren 2000+ DPS Imba , und das ist nicht zu wenig gesagt .
und Jetzt 10k + open end 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was dies für ein sprung ist .

Kann man auch den 4 fachen wert raidbuffed erwarten ? also 40k+ ? Und dann stellt euch den hp polster von 60k an ?
bisl wenig oder ;D

Daher könne wir mit hohen Hp werten rechnen .

Okay es sind 5 Lvl , aber ich denke auch wenn die dps von durchschnitt 10k auf 20k mit anfangs equip steigt , da ist das schon mehr als krass ...

und für sowas bracuht man einen hohen hp wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowmaar (14. Mai 2010)

Im mom haben Tanks ungebufft so ca 50-55k hp icc 25 hc eq. Klar ist eine höhere Hp immer gut, aber man kann es auch einfach nur noch übertreiben. Mir persönlich würde ein Anstieg von 10-20% der Grund-Hp reichen und dds auf dem Stand bleiben, den sie jetzt haben.


----------



## shadowmaar (14. Mai 2010)

Sorry fürn doppelpost


----------



## Slayv (14. Mai 2010)

also wir haben tanks die raidbufft mit 15% buff auf 78k hp sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da MS auf 25% runter gehen wird und heilung auch, dafür hp stark ansteigen denke dds werden auf 80k hp kommen, wenn wir jetzt im pvp schon 25k bis 29k hp haben.


----------



## KingNothing22 (14. Mai 2010)

Slayv schrieb:


> also wir haben tanks die raidbufft mit 15% buff auf 78k hp sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du sagst ja grade selbst, dass da ein 15(!!!)% buff dabei ist...solche zahlen sind 0 aussagekräftig genauso wie raidbuffed angaben keine aussage besitzen...Wir wissen auch da nicht ob die ausdauer buffs genauso stark bleiben


bitte auf mit diesem:"Tanks haben jetzt schon 80k"....ich kenne keinen Tank der unbuffed 80k life hat....auch der ICC buff ist ein Buff...und zwar ein sehr mächtiger


tank mit 50k life icc-buffed...-15% hp vom buff = 42,5k life...und das is jetzt nicht wirklich soo abgehoben extrem viel mehr als zu bc ^^ 

+der icc buff skalliert soviel ich weiß auch mit ausdauer buff usw....heißt er erhöht die tatsächliche gesundheit...wenn ein tank jetzt auf 70k life raidbuffed in icc kommt sind das immernoch 15% weniger das heißt vielleicht 60k...


----------



## Aldaric87 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich empfehle euch mal einige Blueposts durchzulesen...Die HP soll drastisch angehoben werden und der Schaden nur leicht, damit PvP Kämpfe wieder länger dauern und es keine Instant-Kills mehr gibt. Logisch und völlig nachvollziehbar ! Daumen hoch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (16. Mai 2010)

Was viele hier übersehen:

"*Dichter* Glutseidenverband": Heilt 8 Sekunden lang 34.800 Schaden. Benötigt *3 Glutseide* für die Herstellung."

Was wissen wir über bisherige Verbände?

Es gibt immer den normalen und den schweren Verband, der normale verbraucht 1 Stoff, der schwere 2.

Name und Mats des neuen Verbands lassen also darauf schließen, das Blizz mit Cata 3 neue Verbände einführen wird. Und, oh Wunder:

"*Drei* neue Arten von Bandagen. Richtig gelesen: *Drei*!"

Jetzt könnte man sich fragen, warum Blizz am bisherigen System etwas ändert? Natürlich um es zu verbessern. Und der bisher größte Kritikpunkt an den Verbänden ist, dass sie mit gutem Equip völlig nutzlos werden. Daher tippe ich darauf, dass der dichte Verband eine Art High-End- bzw. PvP-Verband wird. Vermutlich auch erst auf Stufe 85 nutzbar, erst mit Ehre (?) oder sonst irgendwie erlernbar uns selbstverständlich bop.

Worauf ich hinaus will:

Anhand des Verbands jetzt über die hp zu spekulieren ist unnötig, da die Glutseidenverbände nicht äquivalent zu Froststoff- oder Netherstoffverbänden sind.


----------



## Vanilecornet (16. Mai 2010)

da verteidigung entfernt wird werden leben erhöht udnd as enorm ganz einfach


----------



## Obsurd (16. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen dd`s haben 60k und Tanks haben 70k ^^


----------



## wertzû (16. Mai 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Also da Melee DD´s mit Hogh End Equip schon auf 35k Buffed HP kommen und Fern-Kampf-DD´s und Heals auf 25-30k Buffed Hp kommen
> ist es sehr sehr realistisch das folgendes passiert:
> 
> Healer und Caster: 40-45K
> ...



naja, mein pala kommt auf 40k in ICC, unsere warri dds auf 45k (naja 10/12 hm down yeah ich geb gern an). Find eh man sollte die hp der palas anheben -.-


----------



## WolfofPain (16. Mai 2010)

mir is gerade dazu was lustiges eingefallen solltes es in Cata wieder ein TW geben oder Ähnliches !! ^^ 

Allys mit 25erStack = 1.000.000Hp ? xD wäre zu HARDCORE !!! und dann direkt ne 5 Grp von denen: Pala Hexer Magier Hunter Druide der Hottet !! 

VIEL SPASS die Bämsen alles um was sich in den Weg stellt ^^


----------



## Turican (19. Mai 2010)

mehr HP is dringend nötig.Nicht umsonst spielen 99% der Leute kein PvP mehr.Weil man selbst in einem 1vs1 schon nach Sekunden tot ist.Das Massen PVP dann erst Recht kein Spaß machen kann sollte klar sein.
Wenn man 30k Leben hat und Leute über 10k Krits machen,dann stimmt was nicht,ergo PvP mach kein Spaß

Deutlich mehr HP ist gut aber wie geht der Schaden hoch.Das entscheidet ob PvP wieder Spaß machen kann oder ein Sekundenlachnummer bleibt.
Im akt. Addon haben wir mit ca 2,5k angefangen,jetzt am Ende sind wir bei 9k ohne ICC-ich-kann-nix-Buff.
D.h der Schade nsteigt deutlich derber als die HP,dass muß Blizzard einrechnen.

mal angenommen der Schaden würde nicht mehr werden im Addon (unreal,klar) und die HP würde auf 100k steigen,dann hätten wir endlich mal gute PvP Duelle.Und man würde im Massen PvP auch mal länger als ein Wimpernschlag überleben.
100k HP bringen nichts wenn man 20k Krits oder mehr macht.


Wenn das HP<-> Schaden Verhältnis endlich mal stimmen sollte,dann werden die Leute auch wieder PvP spielen.


----------



## comertz_pole (19. Mai 2010)

Die werte verdoppeln sich immer bei jede erweiterung pre bc 5-6k bc 9-13k wotlk 18-24k dan bei cata so um die 40-50k herum würde ich sagen aber die tank werden sicherlich so auf die 100k kommen oder mehr


----------



## comertz_pole (19. Mai 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> mehr HP is dringend nötig.Nicht umsonst spielen 99% der Leute kein PvP mehr.Weil man selbst in einem 1vs1 schon nach Sekunden tot ist.Das Massen PVP dann erst Recht kein Spaß machen kann sollte klar sein.
> 
> Deutlich mehr HP ist gut aber wie geht der Schaden hoch.Das entscheidet ob PvP wieder Spaß machen kann oder ein Sekundenlachnummer bleibt.
> Im akt. Addon haben wir mit ca 2,5k angefangen,jetzt am Ende sind wir bei 9k ohne ICC-ich-kann-nix-Buff.
> ...



wie wärs mit PVP rüstung?


----------



## Stoni_PvP (19. Mai 2010)

@ Turican: Schonmal probiert net mit t9 in ein BG oder in die Arena zu gehn?^^ dann wirds gleich ganz anders, stell dir mal sowas lustiges wie drui / ms warri gegen drui/dotlock vor das kann schon seine zeit dauern, und seit dem Resilience so angehoben wurde hats ne doppel DD kombo bei weitem net mehr so leicht wie früher, im 3on3 is das Pvp doch schön gebalanced es gibt kein imba ohlol roxxor kombo mehr, jedes Set up hat antikombos und is selbst ne antikombo für irgendwas, das passt schon so wie es momentan ist inwiefern es sich aber ändern würde wenn man als hexer jetzt 30k oder 50k hp hat is mir noch immer schleierhaft, oder hoffst du das der dmg so bleibt wie er is damits im 3on3 nur noch doppel heal teams gibt?^^


----------



## Failadin (19. Mai 2010)

Stoni_PvP schrieb:


> @ Turican: Schonmal probiert net mit t9 in ein BG oder in die Arena zu gehn?^^ dann wirds gleich ganz anders, stell dir mal sowas lustiges wie drui / ms warri gegen drui/dotlock vor das kann schon seine zeit dauern, und seit dem Resilience so angehoben wurde hats ne doppel DD kombo bei weitem net mehr so leicht wie früher, im 3on3 is das Pvp doch schön gebalanced es gibt kein imba ohlol roxxor kombo mehr, jedes Set up hat antikombos und is selbst ne antikombo für irgendwas, das passt schon so wie es momentan ist inwiefern es sich aber ändern würde wenn man als hexer jetzt 30k oder 50k hp hat is mir noch immer schleierhaft, oder hoffst du das der dmg so bleibt wie er is damits im 3on3 nur noch doppel heal teams gibt?^^



Dotlock oder Fearlock?
Bei mir läufts immer so: Fear,Feuerbrand,Fear, feuerbrand,Fear, feuerbrand,Fear, feuerbrand,Fear, feuerbrand,
Need nerf!


----------



## Obsurd (19. Mai 2010)

100k für dd ist völlig unrealistisch, die werden sich so im bereich 40k befinden eher bischen im Minus.
Tanks werden maximum 80k haben und das im End.


----------



## Finx (19. Mai 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> mehr HP is dringend nötig.Nicht umsonst spielen 99% der Leute kein PvP mehr.Weil man selbst in einem 1vs1 schon nach Sekunden tot ist.Das Massen PVP dann erst Recht kein Spaß machen kann sollte klar sein.
> Wenn man 30k Leben hat und Leute über 10k Krits machen,dann stimmt was nicht,ergo PvP mach kein Spaß
> 
> Deutlich mehr HP ist gut aber wie geht der Schaden hoch.Das entscheidet ob PvP wieder Spaß machen kann oder ein Sekundenlachnummer bleibt.
> ...



Mit was gehst du da rein ? pve gear ? also ich bekomme keine 10 k crits rein mit pvp gear und die skillung sollte auch so ausgelegt sein das man sich auch schützen kann .
Ich lach mich kaputt wenn einer mit pve gear ins bg oder in die arena rein geht, pewpew 2 x 10 k und bäm matsch ist er.Es ist halt stark pvp equip abhängig , hast du scheiss pvp gear fällst du auch schneller .


----------



## Arlox93 (19. Mai 2010)

ich denke die spanne wird von 100k aufwärts gehen bei den Tanks.
Weil schaut euch die Icc25 Buffed Druid Tanks an unser Bär in der Gilde hatt mit instinkt jetzt schon 119k aber so extrem viel wirds sich bei den DDs an dem Leben nicht tun weil irgendwann wird es dann mit S10 oder S11 im PvP unspielbar wenn ein Retri auf jemand zurennt mit 70k Life buffed durchs PvP Gear wer soll sowas bitte runterprügeln?


----------



## Deepender (19. Mai 2010)

Blizzard hat Angekündigt, sogar die HP zahl aller klassen, ziemlich gleich zu setzen, ausser bei den tanks und so, also wie ich das jetzt hinter dem rücken mitbekommen habe, ob es jetzt wirklich stimmt, ist eine andere sache


----------



## EisblockError (20. Mai 2010)

Denke schon dass die Tanks über 100k kommen, aber die DDs NIE! im leben.

vorallem da es nur 5 neue lv gibt.

Schon zu TBC Zeiten hatten Tanks 30k hp, und heutzutage haben das die DDs auchnochnichtmal


Denke du Cata wird man als dd so ca 50k hp haben




Was dafür spricht:

Scheiß Blizzard stopft den verwöhnten Säcken sowiso alles in den A***** da können se doch nen Verband machen der 50% leben Heilt


----------



## Regine55 (20. Mai 2010)

Hab selbst mal nachgerechnet:

Verband heute: heilt 5800 hp ; 
Highendtanks heute: 50k hp* (unbuffed,ohne Icc buff!)


Verband mit Cata: heilt 34800 hp
*Highendtanks mit Cata: 300k*

gerechnet mit 3-Satz: (34800x 50) / 5800 = 300k HP

Mh...wer weiß schon wie alles skalieren wird...

*die 50k beziehen sich auf meinen Protpala mit 277 Gear.


----------



## EisblockError (20. Mai 2010)

Deie Rechnung geht leider überhauptnicht auf <.<


----------



## Regine55 (20. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Deie Rechnung geht leider überhauptnicht auf <.<



weil?


----------



## RedShirt (20. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, die Verbände sollen einfach mal einen 40k Tank halbwegs heilen - ich mein - die jetzigen Verbände heilen mal eine kleine Fleischwunde =)

Während das Wasser 19k hochtrinkt bei ~ 26k Mana UB ist das Verhältnis zu einem Tankleben doch ein wenig anders.

Immer diese linearen Vergleiche ^^


----------



## kneubi (20. Mai 2010)

Es ist ja anscheinend bekannt dass es in Cataclysm 3 Verbände gibt.

Ich vermute dieser grosse Verband ist für Highend. Ich denke da wie früher an Classic. Wo man z.B. in BWL beim einen Boss um die Ecke musste um den Debuff auslaufen zu lassen (Feuerdmg wurde pro Sekunde an uns verursacht und ein Stackhoch gestackt, der den erhaltenen Feuerschaden erhöht) da musste sich bei uns alle DDS mit Verbänden hochheilen. Damals hat ja ein Verband relativ viel geheilt.

Ich vermute der Verband wird ca. 1/2 bis 2/3 maximal von den HP eines DDs auffüllen. Somit wirds bei einem Tank schätzungsweise 1/3 bis 1/2 sein.

Damit würde ich vermute ein DD ca 50k Hps. Ein Tank maximal 100k HPs.

Das heisst wohl in Cataclysm müssen sich die DDs mal wieder öfters mit Verbänden heilen, was ich sehr begrüssen würde. Da kriegt man wieder epischeres Feeling, wenn es nicht ein stumpfes DMG druf bis der Boss umkippt wird sondern die DDs sich mehr achten müssen den Löffel nicht abzugeben, sich mal nen Verband geben, Heiltrankschlucken usw.

Was ich allerdings immernoch Hoffe, dass Blizzard diese "1 Tank pro Fight" aufhebt. Von mir aus könnten sie es so machen, dass die Tränke alle einen anderen (eigenen CD haben) aber man sie so oft benutzen kann wie der CD es zulässt. Z.b. Tempotränke und DMG-Pushtränke 5 min ca. Manatränke 3 min CD. Heiltränke 2 Min CD. Somit würde es mal wieder heissen, man muss selber auch dafür sorgen besser zu überleben.


----------



## oosix (20. Mai 2010)

Also ich für meinen Teil finde die hohen Gesunheitswerte unrealistisch wenn man sich mal den HP-zuwachs mit den Letzten großen Addons ansieht dann käme man eher auf 30-50k vll. ist es ja auch nur ein spezialisierung oder etwas ähnliches.
Classic 6k -Tbc 12k =10 lvl
Tbc 12k - Wotlk 24k = 10 lvl
Wotlk 24k - Cata 36k ? = 5 lvl

ps. Tanks nicht eingerechnet​


----------



## EisblockError (20. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> weil?




Ich glaube das haben ein paar User hier ausreichend beantwortet^^


----------



## Regine55 (20. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich glaube das haben ein paar User hier ausreichend beantwortet^^



1a Argumentation...


----------



## Jeckel93 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube die werden wohl wirklich mehr als 100k Hp haben werden. Unser dudu Tank hatte mit Überlebensinstinkte auch schon 111k. Klar mit 15% ICC und nochmal 30% aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Leben in Cata dann weniger sein werden als in einem Wotlk Raid. Wär iwie unlogisch


----------



## 36878 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe letztens einen DK Tank gesehen der 140k hatte ... wie gibts das eigentlich?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

36878 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens einen DK Tank gesehen der 140k hatte ... wie gibts das eigentlich?



in tausendwinter ist alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazzilus (20. Mai 2010)

Im wesentlichen schrieben bereits die Entwickler von Cataclysm das die Entwicklung bestimmter Werte zu schnell voranschreitet - daher das Levelcap von 85. Ich schätze eher das Stoffies durchschnittlich auf 25 k hp kommen werden und Tanks maximal auf 60-70 K Life. Gäbe es Plattenträger mit 100 K life müßte man auch den Schadensoutput soweit anheben, das ein DD in der Lage ist, auch 100 K runterzukloppen. Das sind sehr interessante aussichten.


----------



## Gromolp (20. Mai 2010)

Ich als Tank finde das irgendwie unfair, aber nur wenn die stoffies so viel leben haben wie ein Tank. Wenn sie es nicht haben dann ist das ja ok. Weiß da einer was genaueres, ob alle jetzt erhötes hp haben odr alle außer die Plattenträger?


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. Mai 2010)

Das die Leute hier nicht kapieren das die HP "DRASTISCH!" erhöht werden, der DMG hingegen nur leicht, damit PvP Kämpfe wieder länger dauern, dazu gabs schon nen Blue-Post.


----------



## Aîm (20. Mai 2010)

findet ihr nicht auch, dass mal langsam ein zahlenwipe kommen muss?
solche "astronomischen" zahlen sind doch langsam nur noch lächerlich.
ich weiß ja, dass die verhältnisse etwa auf dem gleichen niveau bleiben, aber bei sechstelligen zahlen geht doch irgendwo das flair eines anständigen spiels flöten.

*back to roots*, wo man die vierstelligen zahlen nur in extremen situationen überschritten hat!


----------



## Nurmengard (20. Mai 2010)

brisiningr schrieb:


> Halt ich persönlich für mist ich schätze mal das alle DDs so auf ca 110.00 kommen und die tanks so bei 190.00 rumhängen sonst wär das ja auch ein bisschen übel das sich die DD in 8 sekunden um 70% live hochreggen können besonders im PvP



Warum ned? Ich meine wenn man eins auf die Mütze bekommt unterbricht der Effekt, also nur was zwischen zwei Kämpfen^^


----------



## Chregi (20. Mai 2010)

ich hab gefailt meind edith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lass es mal ^^


----------



## retschi (20. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich bin auf die Änderungen an den Berufen gestoßen und habe folgendes gelesen ""Dichter Glutseidenverband": Heilt 8 Sekunden lang 34.800 Schaden. Benötigt 3 Glutseide für die Herstellung."
> 
> Zum Vergleich
> 
> ...




puhh das klingt nach meiner meinung nach doch ein bisschen zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ma gucken^


----------



## boonfish (20. Mai 2010)

Ich spekuliere mal: 
highend dds= 80-90k 
highend tanks= bis zu 200k


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Mai 2010)

schaun ma mal hoffentlich wirds dann wieder so das man jemanden nicht einfach mal locker onehiten kann^^ sodass die pvp kämpfe auch mal bissel länger andauern was ich intressanter finden würde und net das da son komischer arkan mage um die ecke gehüpft kommt und mal eben einen onehittet^^ so schon geschehen mit bersi buff und ka was alles für buffs 
Einfach nur ein wenig ausgeglichener so wie früher eben wo nen kampf au mal bissel länger gedauert hat und vielleicht kommt mit cata mein geliebtes open pvp in der classic welt wieder zurück das wünsch ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (20. Mai 2010)

Niemals wird ein DD mit Cata auf 120k HP oder über 100k kommen, ausgenommen irgendwelche Eventbuffs.

Die Verbände sollen einfach taktischer mit Cata eingesetzt werden, d.h. man benutzt sie häufiger im PvE (Raids) und das wird wohl auch nötig sein, da man evtl. dots bekommt/aoe dmg.


Tanks werden bestimmt die 100k Grenze knacken (wurde ja schon jetzt in WotLK), aber DDs gewiss nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (20. Mai 2010)

jeder charakter wird weit über 100000 hp bekommen <.< is doch nur logisch>.< wenn nen item 300-400 ausdauer bekommt 
is auch nur logisch das die hp enorm steigen<.< allein da der geißelstoß zb mit cata ungefähr 40000 kritischen schaden verursacht(da grundschaden verdoppelt wird und er jetz schon für ungefähr 20000 kritisch trifft im raid) un dazu noch 85er equip>stats kommen>.< denkt dochma nach<.<

dafür das die hp um etwa es 4fache steigt machen die dds halt mehr dmg und heiler heilen weniger das gleichts aus >.<


----------

